# Blogs in CycleChat?



## 661-Pete (3 Nov 2009)

As a separate feature in the forum, I mean: available to all members.
Would this be worth doing?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (3 Nov 2009)

Doesn't it already exist? Click on "Blog" at the top of the page then "get involved with the blog" on the right hand menu, and there you are.


----------



## 661-Pete (3 Nov 2009)

Aha. Never noticed.  All these different forums, all look different from one another....
Sorry: please ignore this thread.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2009)

661-Pete said:


> Aha. Never noticed.  All these different forums, all look different from one another....
> Sorry: please ignore this thread.


Well, at least it serves as a reminder that the CC blog exists. 

Many of us already have our own private blogs. Two that I particularly like are those of trio25 and RedBike.


----------



## Shaun (3 Nov 2009)

The future forum software package may include a blog feature where members can create their own individual blogs _within_ the forums.

We'll have to wait and see what comes in the box when it's finally released (_maybe around Spring time next year?_ ).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

